#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  A smartphone with nine cameras soon to be introduced!

## Helena

Photography is becoming a passion for many youngsters and most of them use their own smartphones to capture those innovative shots! 
Meanwhile it's told that one of the innovative camera companies Light which launched the incredible L16 camera is now working on a *smartphone prototype holding 5 to 9 cameras that's capable of capturing shots up-to 64 megapixel!*
Isn't that cool to hear?

Let's wait and see whether this new evolution would be as impressive as their L16 which comprised 16 lenses into a single pocket sized device which can shoot up-to 52 megapixel. 
*It's reported that the Light will be rolling on their device on the latter part of this year.*


Are you excited? Share your thoughts.

----------


## Beacon

> Let's wait and see whether this new evolution would be as impressive as their L16 which comprised 16 lenses into a single pocket sized device which can shoot up-to 52 megapixel. 
> It's reported that the Light will be rolling on their device on the latter part of this year.


That's going to be incredible disruption for the DSLR, Mirror less cameras and of course huge impact for the photographers itself for sure  :Smile:  The Huawei P20 with leica technology already giving the multi camera experience with high resolution photos with instant retouch mode, Let's see how it goes  :Smile:

----------


## Wondergirl

[QUOTE=Sheero;3863]Photography is becoming a passion for many youngsters and most of them use their own smartphones to capture those innovative shots! 
Meanwhile it's told that one of the innovative camera companies Light which launched the incredible L16 camera is now working on a *smartphone prototype holding 5 to 9 cameras that's capable of capturing shots up-to 64 megapixel!*
Isn't that cool to hear?

Let's wait and see whether this new evolution would be as impressive as their L16 which comprised 16 lenses into a single pocket sized device which can shoot up-to 52 megapixel. 
*It's reported that the Light will be rolling on their device on the latter part of this year.*


Are you excited? Share your thoughts?


really exciting for us.
Now most of the younger 's expecting super capable smart phones with super capacity camera .
because of we would like photography ,so we are waiting for new & best capable of smart phone's camera

----------


## Helena

> That's going to be incredible disruption for the DSLR, Mirror less cameras and of course huge impact for the photographers itself for sure  The Huawei P20 with leica technology already giving the multi camera experience with high resolution photos with instant retouch mode, Let's see how it goes


You are right Beacon,it'll definitely be a great breakthrough in the camera world.This would be very useful for the travelers who love photography, just think of a handy smartphone with a great quality.

----------


## Helena

[QUOTE=Wondergirl;3880]


> Photography is becoming a passion for many youngsters and most of them use their own smartphones to capture those innovative shots! 
> Meanwhile it's told that one of the innovative camera companies Light which launched the incredible L16 camera is now working on a *smartphone prototype holding 5 to 9 cameras that's capable of capturing shots up-to 64 megapixel!*
> Isn't that cool to hear?
> 
> Let's wait and see whether this new evolution would be as impressive as their L16 which comprised 16 lenses into a single pocket sized device which can shoot up-to 52 megapixel. 
> *It's reported that the Light will be rolling on their device on the latter part of this year.*
> 
> 
> Are you excited? Share your thoughts?
> ...


Yes Wondergirl, it would be great when you can get a high quality photo on your own smartphone :heart:  Let's wait and see.

----------

